# Payment plans?



## treeman82 (Jan 4, 2006)

Do you guys ever offer payment plans for larger jobs?

There's a job I would really like to do, known the guy for over 10 years, but he doesn't have the money to shell out all at once. I was thinking 3 payments of XXXX, 1 per month. 1 the month prior, 1 the day of, 1 the day after.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have done 3 or 4 on that exact plan. Let's them do it a little at a time, and doing it that way, you only have the possibility of getting hit on 1/3 of the job. Not as much of a risk as other ways. I'd say if you know him and can trust him, take the work.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 4, 2006)

As you know, situations like these have been known to ruin both personal and business relationships. You know this guy better than us so that is a call you will have to make. I recomend that if you do it, consider the money gone and if you get it, great. Or, wait until he can save the money and pay all at once.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 4, 2006)

Greg types faster than I do, and also makes a good point. Do a little at a time.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 4, 2006)

I've done it like that as well, big lead here, branch over the ____ there, easy part, etc.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 5, 2006)

or it can happen like it did to me today. Trimmed a nice White Oak and chipped a small brush pile. In and out in 45 mins. $400 job. The lady asks me when I go to collect if she can pay me in 3 payments. My estimates all clearly state at the bottom "Payment Due Upon Completion". Where do these people get off thinking they are the exciption. I dont know....im just sick of people. Im just a small service. Myself as the climber and 1 full time groundie and one part timer. Well Ive added my losses up this year. Ive taken the shaft of over $8k. To some of you that isnt ????....but to the small guy here barley making ends meet that is a huge amount. Well needless to say I agreed to the payments becuase I seen that as getting the money....just over a longer period of time instead of getting screwed.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jan 5, 2006)

Be a good judge of character, get it in writing and i've found all to be well. Have done a couple of job this way and yet to be burned-not to say it can't happen. Actually have a job in Feb scheduled where i offered payment options b/c i understood where she was coming from. Wasn't even the cheapest bid and she wanted to go w/ me. Called me last week said to go ahead and schedule the work and that rather than take the payment option- she'd be happy to pay it all upon completion. Fine by me.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 5, 2006)

well this ladies husband musta cussed her out a good one. She called me back about 15 mins after my post and offered to drive a check to my house of the remaining balance.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 7, 2006)

I like TJunkies writing...'get it in writing'. Have the customer sign the contract before you start stating payment upon completion. If they want payment plans, write out their options and have it signed by both parties. Spell out specific dates, prices, interest, etc.

I got screwed on some firewood last yr. Said Id take payments and just got the run around when I tried to collect. Finally gave up on the old fart. Wanted to trash his car but didnt feel like going to jail if I got caught.

I also have a guy in Denver area that owes me $. Anyone up there that wants to help out in collecting, let me know.


----------



## daveyclimber (Jan 7, 2006)

I also have a guy in Denver area that owes me $. Anyone up there that wants to help out in collecting, let me know.[/QUOTE]




How much exactly ? I may be willing for the right amount


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 7, 2006)

but if they sign the contract before the "due upon completion" then how do they agree to that. I put it on the contract before they sign it. You cant alter anything after its signed.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 7, 2006)

PowersTree said:


> but if they sign the contract before the "due upon completion" then how do they agree to that. I put it on the contract before they sign it. You cant alter anything after its signed.



If the contract is signed and dated THEN you add the 'duc', both parties can initial and date it and it becomes bound by the terms of the contract.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 7, 2006)

daveyclimber said:


> I also have a guy in Denver area that owes me $. Anyone up there that wants to help out in collecting, let me know.






How much exactly ? I may be willing for the right amount[/QUOTE]


not enough to pay you to travel from CA to CO. I could do that myself.


----------



## notahacker (Jan 8, 2006)

How about Jessie James' idea. He tatooed this on the palm of his hand because he was sick of people not paying him.


----------



## Texas Chainsaw (Jul 8, 2008)

I only offer and give payment plans for people I feel comfortable and know will keep their word. Other than that I'd reather wait till full pay is available. A written proposal and agreement is a wise thing to consider. You still run the risk if they don't pay. That's when you scream lein on their property.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jul 8, 2008)

I have learned over the years that banks are much better at loaning money and offering credit than I am. There are to many people in business with horror stories about payment plans gone bad. If he says he can pay you back in 3 months then he should have no trouble securing a bank loan and pay you for work and then pay the bank back. JMHO


----------



## southsoundtree (Sep 22, 2008)

I offer payment plans for people that are in a pinch, or if they want to have more done that they can pay for right away. Lender Beware!! 

I've had no trouble with it. I have it in the proposal that they sign "Payment due upon completion unless detailed below, __________________________________________________________________.

I have a section for them to sign as satisfactory completion. 

Attached is my Work Proposal. 

I ask for 1/2 upon completion, with three equal monthly payment due by the Xth day of the month. 

As with any contract for work for a customer, it won't matter until they sign it.

Quickbooks works well with Paypal to accept credit card payments without any equipment. Something like 3% fee. I haven't used this yet, just found out about it. If I email a Quickbooks invoice, they can just click on a link for paying by credit card without a Paypal account. Seems like it will be easy.


----------

